# Aibohphobia



## car (23 Jun 2008)

I was pleasantly surprised during the week to read that the word aibohphobia is, get this,  the fear of palindromes.

I havent read such an interesting fact since finding out that the word "gullible" isnt in the dictionary.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (23 Jun 2008)

I just know there is a joke in there........just give me a minute.


----------



## homebird (24 Jun 2008)

I think I have AIB oh phobia. It's raising my blood pressure and affecting my sleep.


----------



## rmelly (24 Jun 2008)

car said:


> I havent read such an interesting fact since finding out that the word "gullible" isnt in the dictionary.


 
And you believed the source? How gullible can you be?


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Jun 2008)

Bubbly Scot was on the right track...


----------



## Pique318 (24 Jun 2008)

Very good Car...


----------



## Bubbly Scot (24 Jun 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Bubbly Scot was on the right track...


 
Still think I'm missing something......


----------



## NicolaM (24 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> And you believed the source? How gullible can you be?


 probably Car didn't really believe that.....
Bubbly:
aibohphobia=aibophobia backwards...(can be read in either direction)
see here
Esoteric, but excellent Car
Nicola


----------



## rmelly (24 Jun 2008)

NicolaM said:


> aibohphobia=aibophobia backwards...(can be read in either direction)
> see here


 
You mean aibohphobia is actually a palindrome itself?


----------



## NicolaM (24 Jun 2008)

hmm...
Nicola


----------



## ninsaga (24 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> You mean aibohphobia is actually a palindrome itself?



Oh hang on let me write that word and check....

aibohphobia

& let me type it backwards

aibohphobia

...nah... don't think so


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Jun 2008)

Would it be the same as Gaeilge ?


----------



## car (24 Jun 2008)

> Would it be the same as Gaeilge ?



No, Gaeilge is not a palindrome.


----------



## Caveat (24 Jun 2008)

Does anyone know another word for _thesaurus?_


----------



## ninsaga (24 Jun 2008)

wordbook


----------



## Bubbly Scot (24 Jun 2008)

NicolaM said:


> Bubbly:
> aibohphobia=aibophobia backwards...(can be read in either direction)
> see here
> Nicola


 
Ah! right! got it now 

Ta muchly. ( I thought it was something to do with an aversion to banks)


----------



## Caveat (24 Jun 2008)

ninsaga said:


> wordbook


 
No.


----------



## rmelly (24 Jun 2008)

Caveat said:


> Does anyone know another word for _thesaurus?_


 
funny guy


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Jun 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Would it be the same as Gaeilge ?


 


car said:


> No, Gaeilge is not a palindrome.


 
Are there any Irish palindromes ?


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Jun 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Are there any Irish palindromes ?


 
I wonder would they be _pailíndrómaí_?


----------



## NicolaM (24 Jun 2008)

Here's an Irish one, but it seems slightly made up at the end,to my ear.
A Nóinín, níl an rí anocht ar Ráth Conair, ná linn. In Iona 
Just shows you can't altogether trust Wiki for accurate info..
Here's a better one (Latin):
Sum summus mus*(see below)


----------



## Armada (24 Jun 2008)

graham_07 said:


> are There Any Irish Palindromes ?


 


Navan !!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (24 Jun 2008)

My passport number is a Palindrome of sorts. It's nine or ten digits long and reads the same in both directions. I was right impressed when I first discovered that...but then I'm easily impressed.


----------



## Graham_07 (25 Jun 2008)

I just love James Joyces  "tattarrattat" . ( knock on the door in Ulysses )


----------

